# Stephen Jackson postgame quote



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

https://twitter.com/#!/howiemag/status/167092278584815616

This ****er needs to go, he is effecting the whole team


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't Spree yourself Jack


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> Don't Spree yourself Jack


i feel like if that situation could ever happen again stephen jackson and scott skiles would be the perfect guys to do it.. only i think skiles would fight back


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh wow no :2ti:

I meant being stubborn and finding yourself with noone that wants you. I guess I could've chose a better comparison

Even though yeah, I agree it would be these two to do that other thing


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> Oh wow no :2ti:
> 
> I meant being stubborn and finding yourself with noone that wants you. I guess I could've chose a better comparison
> 
> Even though yeah, I agree it would be these two to do that other thing


ha... anytime anyone mentions spree i think of that


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to see S-Jax and Skiles in the Octagon.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

skiles would get his ass kicked but the guy is a scrapper.. i wouldnt put anything past a guy who would take a swing at shaq


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jackson a self centered cancer? Well this is all news to me...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> skiles would get his ass kicked but the guy is a scrapper.. i wouldnt put anything past a guy who would take a swing at shaq


I read Keith Glass' book and got a whole new respect for Skiles


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Jackson a self centered cancer? Well this is all news to me...


What makes things worse is everytime he opens his stupid mouth he makes it 1000x harder to trade him... its clear he doesnt want to be here, its clear that we dont want him anymore.. this guy is the definition of a jackass and of all the terrible moves the bucks have made over the last 20 years bringing in this douchebag may be the worst


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think the Dwight Howard fiasco jumped the shark when I heard he wanted the Nets to get him and then he'd more strongly push to get there....it's like Stephen Jackson is one of my favorite players but seriously? Dumb on so many levels


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

@roux2dope

It ranks up there for worst moves in team history, no question. The absolute worst? Debatable. So many bad moves, but ones that come to mind are Gadzuric, Bobby Simmons, Drew Gooden, John Salmons (extension), Joe Alexander, Yi Jianlian...I really could go on with our team's draft history.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> @roux2dope
> 
> It ranks up there for worst moves in team history, no question. The absolute worst? Debatable. So many bad moves, but ones that come to mind are Gadzuric, Bobby Simmons, Drew Gooden, John Salmons (extension), Joe Alexander, Yi Jianlian...I really could go on with our team's draft history.


Well honestly the worst move they ever made was trading a young ray allen for an old gary payton, that set the team back 5 years and we have never truely recovered... all of those moves you listed are terrible and i hate every single one of those guys with ever fiber of my being, but those were just stupid basketball decisions... stephen jackson is the kind of guy that destroys team chemistry, he is selfish and his affect goes beyond just on the court.. for that he gets a special place in my douchebag hall of fame


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I try to suppress the fact we traded young Ray for old Gary.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i dont blame you


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

My first and only Bucks game was that season...after they traded Ray.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What exactly was the team's reasoning for that GP-Ray thing again...I see Gary expired and went to the Lakers...was Ray not going to resign there or something


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't quite recall. I was like 12 or 13 at the time. roux or narek might know.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> What exactly was the team's reasoning for that GP-Ray thing again...I see Gary expired and went to the Lakers...was Ray not going to resign there or something


It was george karl.. he wanted Payton.. and Ray loved it here.. he expressed that many times


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

smh George


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

within a one year stretch we traded Allen and a first for Desmond Mason and Gary Payton who didnt resign.. Glenn Robinson for Toni Kukoc who was about 34 at the time, and Sam Cassell for Joe Smith.. who is.. well joe smith


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

We went from having our own Big Three and being one game from the Finals to GP, Desmond Mason Toni Kukoc, and Joe Smith. Only in Milwaukee.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

least you had Brett


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> It was george karl.. he wanted Payton.. and Ray loved it here.. he expressed that many times


I still can't believe George Karl wanted that. Lost all respect for Karl after that move. Every time I see Ray play, I cry a little bit. And Ray still have fond memories of Milwaukee.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We'll take him back, but you guys have to take Jordan and Maggette.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> We'll take him back, but you guys have to take Jordan and Maggette.


Id take maggette back at this point, im pretty sure he is expiring after this year


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray was neverrr going to leave Milwaukee. He didn't even have an agent when he signed his extension there, he negotiated his own contract. That was ALL George Karl's doing. Great coach - but he is a stubborn guy


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We want Livingston back too...and some bratwursts


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Diable said:


> We want Livingston back too...and some bratwursts


No way.. Livingston is one of like 5 guys on this team that i like and want to build around... you can have some brats though.. im pretty sure the city of milwaukee has a surplus


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Marcus13 said:


> Ray was neverrr going to leave Milwaukee. He didn't even have an agent when he signed his extension there, he negotiated his own contract. That was ALL George Karl's doing. Great coach - but he is a stubborn guy


Yeah, George was having sonic flashbacks when he made that deal... unreal


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Back to Jackson

http://www.620wtmj.com/blogs/danodonnell/138954554.html

God i hate this guy


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Back to Jackson
> 
> http://www.620wtmj.com/blogs/danodonnell/138954554.html
> 
> God i hate this guy


He is something else. Trade 'em to the Nets. Lets see if Dwight Howard and he can win a game together.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dirk for Tractor Traylor?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

e-monk said:


> Dirk for Tractor Traylor?


Yeah, I was pretty baffled we went through this whole thread without a mention of that.

I mean, that's a pretty clear number one for me.

Maybe they choose to ignore it.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pay Ton said:


> Yeah, I was pretty baffled we went through this whole thread without a mention of that.
> 
> I mean, that's a pretty clear number one for me.
> 
> Maybe they choose to ignore it.


Thats really not the case. That trade gets brought up all the time but the fact is we never really had dirk to begin with. It was a pre- arranged trade before the draft for us to move up and take tractor traylor. When our pick came up we simply made the pick that dallas told us to make. That would be like this in 5 years if Jimmer blows up and becomes a stud the bucks getting ripped for trading him when all we did was just make the pick for sacramento due to a technicality in draft day trading rules


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Plus that's all hindsight. Tractor was considered a stud at that point


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dre said:


> Plus that's all hindsight. Tractor was considered a stud at that point


right.. trading a proven player like ray allen is far worse than swapping draft picks on draft day, thats more of a scouting **** up than anything


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Tractor was a proven fat ass


----------

